# Leipzig wir kommen!!! wer noch?



## tommytrialer (28. Oktober 2003)

so nun ist es soweit. wir fahren zum citytrial nach leipzig.

Also wir, das ist der sebastian hoffmann mein bruder und ich.

wir werden jetzt am freitag(31.10) anreisen und dann bis montag morgen bleiben.

folgendes also:

wer hätte am samstag lust auf citytrial in leipzig.
sonntags sind wir auch noch da...aber ich will hauptsächlich am samstag fahren und wäre erfreut wenn viele kommen würden.

also wer hat lust zu kommen?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich und Hüngi  Ich Habe mitn Aramis schon mal so gesagt um 11:00 Uhr am Hbf... Find ich ne gute Zeit, kömmer noch bisl Trialen und uns dann n Döner Essen oder so und dann noch den Nachmittag schöne Durchzihen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (28. Oktober 2003)

jo zeitlich passe ich mich an euch an. 

11 HBF hört sich gut an.


----------



## Mario-Trial (28. Oktober 2003)

och mist, ich hab kein Rad


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Oktober 2003)

Ahhh....mein Dad hat Freitag Geburtstag...belasst es bitte bei Samstag und ich bin dabei.

@Tommytrialer

Wie schaut es mit den Vids? Schaffst du das bis dahin?

@ Aramis

Lugano und LE vid? Schaffst du das bis Samstag?


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *...kömmer noch bisl Trialen und uns dann n Döner Essen... *



 


@Matze:
Ja, wenn ich mich beeile, denke mal schon. Ich würde die CD gegen einen roten Hebo-Handschuh tauschen.


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Aramis

Ich bitte drum  Den Handschuh bring ich selbstverständlich mit! Genauso wie gute Laune, kaltes Wetter und ne schlechtziehende Scheibenbremse


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Oktober 2003)

also ick versuch auch ma zu kommen....also ab 11 uhr am hbf????wenn ick das so ma richtig verstanden habe ....würd das dann sone citytrial aktion oda fahrn wir auch irgendwo ma ins gelände( Steine??).....


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke mal das übliche Programm...viel Cityaction und dann die netten Steine vom Naturkundemuseum und Regina Park


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Oktober 2003)

....jo da werd ick glei ma morgen checken wann ein zug nach leipzig abgeht... ...ich weiss aba nich ob der zug genau 11 uhr da ist  sag ich ma noch bescheid.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2003)

So wie ich auf den Wetter seiten sehe solls Samstag nich so doll werden wie sonntag, kann auch passiren wir kommen sonntag.  Aber ersma sehen, auf wetter.com schau ich immer, da kann man auch live mit ner web cam inne city guggen obs regnet oder so... Bin halt sehr penibel wenns ums wetter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (29. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mir grad überlegt, dass ich auch mitkomm. Guck euch dann bei euren Moves zu 

Mir is egal, ob sa oder so...


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Oktober 2003)

jo ick war glei ma heut beim bhf und gekigt ob und wann der train nach L.A fährt und hab folgende info....der zug kommt 11:04 uhr in L.A an undzwar am gleis 3...mit dem werd ich dann nach leipzig fahren....


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Oktober 2003)

so nochmal genereel zum termin

ich würde sagen treffpunkt um

11 uhr samstags und sonntags am HBF

bzw vorm HBF.
und wir warten 15 min. wer später kommt der kann mir ne pm schiken und dann gebe ich meine handynummer raus.

und wir sind 100% da. egal ob es regnet oder nicht.


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Oktober 2003)

so nochmal genereel zum termin

ich würde sagen treffpunkt um

11 uhr samstags und sonntags am HBF

bzw vorm HBF.
und wir warten 15 min. wer später kommt der kann mir ne pm schiken und dann gebe ich meine handynummer raus.

und wir sind 100% da. egal ob es regnet oder nicht.

und wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt


----------



## Ray (29. Oktober 2003)

schick mir mal deine handynummer wenn das wetter passt bin ich auch am start


----------



## aramis (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *Bin halt sehr penibel wenns ums wetter geht *



Mach dir mal nicht in die Hosen. Bei der Kälte kommt der Regen sowieso nicht nass unten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2003)

Naja, bei 8C° aber schon, einen von beiden tagen wirds schon trocken bleiben. Währe Edel wenn du auch kommen würdest [email protected]


----------



## Ray (29. Oktober 2003)

bin voll motiviert aber meine bitumen v-brakes verabschieden sich nun mal wenns ein wenig tröpfelt...

ich hoffe einfach mal das es trocken ist, kälte macht mir nix aus...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2003)

Jo Kälte is rille, nach 10 min is einem Warm aber der Böse niederschlaf. Naja, wenn dann wirds halt Sonntag, da solls eigentlich schön werden.


----------



## aramis (29. Oktober 2003)

[email protected], ich kann ja die Flex mitbringen, dann machen wir, dass deine V-Brakes auch im Regen und ohne Teer wie Bombe ziehen.


----------



## Ray (29. Oktober 2003)

ne ne lass mal  da reiben sich meine schönen weichen kool stop innerhalb von 10min ab 

ich werde aber ausreichend schläuche und ne luftpumpe mitbringen... das ist hin und wieder ganz nützlich wenn man mit 1.4bar fährt


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2003)

Du bist Edel [email protected], Schläuche sind gut bei dem wetter wo man mit weniger Luft Fahren muss.  Ich bring aber auch paar flicken mit und so. Wenn ihr lieb seit vieleicht auch n paar Gummi Bärchen


----------



## Ray (29. Oktober 2003)

ich hoffe nur mein neuer freilauf ist bis freitag da... mein alter rutscht gelegentlich durch

von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand nen neuen 17T freilauf rumliegen den er mir im notfall verkaufen könnte?


----------



## Jerry (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich wäre echt gern dabei, aber leider hat meine Freundin das WE schon verplant. Was soll man da tun außer 

Dickes sorry!


Jerry


----------



## aramis (29. Oktober 2003)

Jaja Jerry,

tu doch nicht so, als ob du an dem WE lieber trialen würdest.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich wäre ja auch gekommen aber wegen meinem Fuß ist das leider nicht drin... das muss noch mind 1 1/2 wochen heilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (30. Oktober 2003)

mach doch einfach den anderen zum schokofuss...


----------



## aramis (30. Oktober 2003)

Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, was der Robi alles ruppen kann, mit dem Nicht-Schokofuß vorn.


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. Oktober 2003)

jo leutz gibt da ein kleines prob bei mir...ich kann erst um 14:04 uhr mit dem zug nach leipzig kommen ...hab früh´s noch ein paar wichtige termine zu erledigen ....aba kommen will ick auf jedn...macht ma einen vorschlag zum lösen des probs


----------



## aramis (30. Oktober 2003)

Du lässt dir vom Tommytrialer (und zur Sicherheit auch noch vom Matze und weiß der Teufel von wem) die Handy-Nummer geben. (Ich selbst besitze sowas nicht.)
Wenn du in LE ankommst, rufst du einfach mal an und wir machen dann einen Treffpunkt aus oder holen dich ab.


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. Oktober 2003)

jo @tommytrialer oda matze schickt mir ma bitte ne pm mit einer handynummer , damit ich euch erreiche wenn ich dann am samstag in LE ankomme..


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Oktober 2003)

so in na guten stunde fahren wir los.

deshalb fasse ich nochmals zusammen:

Samstag 1.11.2003

Treffpunkt Platz vor dem HBF
11 Uhr
wir warten bis 11:15!

Sonntag 2.11.2003

Treffpunkt Platz vor dem HBF
11 Uhr
wir warten bis 11:15!


so ich freue mich über jeden der kommt.


----------



## Mario-Trial (31. Oktober 2003)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den offiziellen Job als Kameramann, vorrausgesetzt jemand hat eine mit


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2003)

So, wenn ich es schaffe mitm Ausschlafen (die scheiß Nachtschicht immer...) dann bin ich mit sehr großer warscheinlichkeit auch dabei...


----------



## aramis (1. November 2003)

Naja, offensichtlich hast du es ja doch nicht geschafft...

Übrigens fahren wir morgen (Sonntag) NICHT in Leipzig. Wir fahren stattdessen nach Kitzscher oder Borna aufs Gelände. Also nicht, dass dann jemand 11:00 vorm Leipziger Hauptbahnhof wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2003)

Aramis, stimmt ich hab es nicht geschafft, das hat aber andere Gründe. Ich habe bzw. wollte meine Krankenkasse wechseln und da gibt es Probleme so das ich wie es aussieht im moment nicht versichert bin und da will ich es nicht herausfordern das irgendetwas passiert...


----------



## aramis (1. November 2003)

Ah ja, und da hast du dich, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen,  in deinem Zimmer eingeschlossen, bis die Probleme wieder vorbei sind...


----------



## Ray (1. November 2003)

im zimmer hat er aber seinen helm auf


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2003)

Nein so extrem nicht aber bis ich am Montag ein paar Telefonate erledigt habe um das zu klären habe ich echt ein ungutes Gefühl


----------



## Kohlwheelz (1. November 2003)

Ich hab zwar auch ne Krankenkarte aber hatte die glaube noch nie mit  War aber echt n Schöner Tag. Außer dem Ara wirds nich so gefallen haben


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2003)

das merke ich schon...

das hat mit Krankenkarte nix zu tun! Normalerweise ist man in Deutschland Pflichtversichert. Ich bin das aber im moment nicht und da ist das Problem wenn mir jetzt etwas passieren würde wo das Risiko beim Trial ja etwas höher ist würde garantiert die alte Krankenkasse nein sdagen und die neue mit großer warscheinlichkeit auch, da ich von der neuen noch garkeine Unterlagen habe... Würde heißen, alles Privatkosten udn ich denek ihr könnt euch denken was ein kurzer oder Läbgerer Arztbesuch, Krankenhaus, Medikamente kosten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (1. November 2003)

jo war heut kein schlechter tag...war ma cool ein paar leutz aus dem forum kennenzulernen ...ich glaub morgen schaff ich es nicht mehr nach kitscher...muss noch ein bissl coden...aba wir könn das bald ma wiederholen...wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja auch ma zu uns nach riesa kommen...


----------



## aramis (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *IAußer dem Ara wirds nich so gefallen haben *



Naja, ich stand ja auch nur rum. Dass die Drecksbude aber auch gerade im ungünstigsten Moment kaputt gehen muss. Das ist schon ärgerlich. Aber morgen (genau genommen heute) fahre ich 20", des wird sicher auch lustig.


----------



## biketrialer (2. November 2003)

@ara: sach bloss dein koxx hat den geist auf gegeben.....
toto


----------



## matthias,wandel (2. November 2003)

naja kapuitt kann man scho sagen....wussteste nich dass der ara jtzt auf 20" 
umsteigt .....der is gestern total auf 20" abgegangen ...deswegen fährt er jtzt nur noch 20"


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (2. November 2003)

@ ARA .....Ist der Rahmen gebrochen???

Im Notfall weißte ja was in deinem Zimmer noch rumliegt


----------



## matthias,wandel (2. November 2003)

...nee robi der rahmen war´s ni aba nah dran....die hinterradachse und das schaltauge...


----------



## Mario-Trial (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *@ ARA .....Ist der Rahmen gebrochen???
> 
> Im Notfall weißte ja was in deinem Zimmer noch rumliegt *



Rahmen gebrochen... Koxx... das haut nich hin


----------



## tommytrialer (3. November 2003)

so jetzt bin ich auch endlich daheim.

samstag wars wirklich richtig dick. endlich mal mit leuten ausm forum zu trialen und zu labbern. top  

sonntag war auch geil vor allem der aramis auf 20" hoffmann.

heute in erlangen wars auch nicht schelcht. der trialpark is eigentlich sehr edel und die nebenanliegende dirtstrecke auch.

video werde ich auch mal schneiden, aber habe leider nicht viel material weil ich lieber trialen als filmen wollte.


----------



## rememba (5. November 2003)

habt ihr auch fotos gemacht?


----------



## Ray (5. November 2003)

die hänger und schieber connection hatte ne video cam dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. November 2003)

da wir aber leider biken wollten und ned filmen sind es nur 15 min geworden. ich werde heute abend mal was zusammenschneiden


----------



## Ray (5. November 2003)

man bräuchte eigentlich immer sonen leibeigenen mit video und digi cam an seiner seite wenn man grad am biken ist... hätte heute auch so einen gebraucht... hatte nen spektakulären abgang von nem glitschigem holzbrett... muss geil ausgesehen haben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. November 2003)

So, hier mal ein kleines Vid was der Tommy gebaut hat... is wirklich neicht viel im Video zu sehen und wir wahren auch noch viel mehr mann aber naja...

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?mem_id=2127&fil_unique=P6vewdTM2wsAAB17Qgs


----------

